# محاضرات تعليم برنامج softdisk



## عمرو مدبولى (3 أغسطس 2007)

اليكم تعليم برنامج softdisk 
محاضرات على صفح ورد
اتمنى ان تنال اعجابكم
اخوكم عمرو مدبولى


----------



## زياد عميرة (4 أغسطس 2007)

بارك اللة فيك


----------



## falehffb (6 أغسطس 2007)

الله يرضى عليك ويبارك فيك يا معلم


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (6 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررر وجزاك الله خير


----------



## علي محاميد (9 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ عمر مدبولي
جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت


----------



## م.سـامر (11 أغسطس 2007)

مشكووور جدا

ممكن رابط للبرنامج


----------



## عصام قاسم (16 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## مهندس محمود قطب (18 أغسطس 2007)

*الأخ / عمرو مدبولى ،،،،،،،،، المحترم*

السلام عليكم
مع الشكر على تعليم سوفت دسك 
ونأمل المزيد وفقك الله


----------



## عزمي حماد (19 أغسطس 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووور


----------



## اسلام صبحى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

بارك اللة فيك اخى


----------



## مساح محترف (1 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مايار (2 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت


----------



## امير عوض (4 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## مايار (4 ديسمبر 2008)

الاخ الكريم عمر مدبولى السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته جزاك الله خيرا على ما قدمت والرجاء منك تكملة جميع المحاضرات التى تشرح تعليم برنامج softdisk حتى يتسنى لنا اللاستفاده الكامله من الموضوع وبارك الله فيك يااخى ونفعك الله به فى الدنيا والاخره وشكرا 
 اخوك في الله 

​


----------



## احمد برقاوي (4 ديسمبر 2008)

اولا الاخ مشكور على هذا الشرح ولكن اريد ان انوه ان البرنامج لايمكن تنصيبه الا بوجود نسخة اوتوكاد 14 حتى يعمل


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (13 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكور ياخىولكن عندى سوال حول حساب الكميات حيث ثبت من خلال Helpالبرنامج ان ادق الطرق هى Compositeمع العلم اننى عندما حسبت كمية بواسطة السوفت اعطانى كمية مضبوطةوعند حساب نفس القطعة بواسطةبرنامج الاند اعطنى كميات مختلفة جدا مع العلم اننى استخدامت نفس الdata


----------



## ENG MOHAMED_2010 (22 ديسمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك 
بس ياريت رابط للبرنامج
ومشكوووووووووووور على مجهودك


----------



## misho81 (19 فبراير 2009)

لله درك يا فتى ومشكورررررررر وجزاء الله كل خير


----------



## garary (20 فبراير 2009)

هل يعمل على اتوكاد 2007


----------



## م نصر الدين أبوحسن (20 فبراير 2009)

جزاك الله خير ولكن النسخة التي بحوزتنا لا تعمل إلا مع اوتوكاد 14 ، الرجاء إذا لديك نسخة تعمل مع أوتوكاد 2004 تزويدنا بها وجزيت خيرا


----------



## محمدالشبروي (22 فبراير 2009)

شكرا علي مجهودك اخي الكريم


----------



## محمدين علي (24 مارس 2009)

شكرا علي المحاضرات السوفت ديسك


----------



## ROUDS (24 مارس 2009)

مشكور اخى 
ولكن كما ذكرت لابد من اتوكاد 14
فلو تكرمت لو فى نسخه 14 ياريت ترفعهلنا


----------



## محمد عوض ابو (24 مارس 2009)

دى نسخة للاتوكاد 14 والله لواعرف مكانك كنت ادتهالك لحد عندك 
http://rapidshare.com/files/76451918/autocad_R14.rar


----------



## مصعب العراقي (25 مارس 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير:84:


----------



## ROUDS (25 مارس 2009)

محمد عوض ابو قال:


> دى نسخة للاتوكاد 14 والله لواعرف مكانك كنت ادتهالك لحد عندك
> http://rapidshare.com/files/76451918/autocad_R14.rar



جارى تحميل النسخه







وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ROUDS (25 مارس 2009)

محمد عوض ابو قال:


> دى نسخة للاتوكاد 14 والله لواعرف مكانك كنت ادتهالك لحد عندك
> http://rapidshare.com/files/76451918/autocad_r14.rar


باسورد الملف المضغوط
evolutionized.co.uk
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## abdolkadr (25 مارس 2009)

لازم في نسخة حديثة غير معقول


----------



## sasa_for_you (23 مايو 2009)

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## ali992 (23 مايو 2009)

*جزاك الله خيرا.................*


----------



## road 10 (23 مايو 2009)

الاخ العزيز 
مجهود وافر ولكن سوفت ديسك يعمل مع اتوكاد 14 فقط


----------



## saif2222 (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكور على هذا الموضوع المفيد
ؤجزاك الله خير الجزاء
م.سيف العبادي


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (22 يونيو 2009)

ياخى الفاضل ان هذا الشرح الجميل الدقيق هو من اخراج عبد فقير الى المولى عز وجل وهو الان فى ذمة اللة وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتة وتكون صدقة جارية علية (لابد ان ننسب الحق لاصحابة م/ اشرف منتصر )علية رحمة اللة وان المبنى الموجود بالشرح هو مبنى b 7 بمشروع القرية الذكية بمصر


----------



## hhussen100 (30 يونيو 2009)

ا_لرجاء برامج سوفت دسك_

_ولكم الشكر_


----------



## مصطغي ابراهيم (31 يناير 2010)

*لايشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس*

لايشكر الله من لا يشكر الناس جزاك الله خيرااااااااااااااا


----------



## ابراهيم الوصيف (23 أغسطس 2010)

اريد نسخة من برنامج softdisk


----------



## بهاء سلام (14 مايو 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير يا مهندس


----------



## رعد اسحق (16 مايو 2011)

شكرا بارك الله فيك


----------



## كمال المجالي (27 يونيو 2011)

كل الشكر لهذا المجهود . جزاك الله خبرا


----------



## عبدالعزيزالشرقاوي (28 يونيو 2011)

*ياخى الفاضل ان هذا الشرح الجميل الدقيق هو من اخراج عبد فقير الى المولى عز وجل وهو الان فى ذمة اللة وربنا يجعلة فى ميزان حسناتة وتكون صدقة جارية علية (لابد ان ننسب الحق لاصحابة م/ اشرف منتصر )علية رحمة اللة وان المبنى الموجود بالشرح هو مبنى b 7 بمشروع القرية الذكية بمصر*​


----------

